# Snow Pusher rubber edge replacements????



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Where can I buy good quality rubber edge replacement for my 14ft and 16ft snow pushers. There are snow gator brand, but I know they are not in bussiness anymore. I have been told there are standard hole though. I heard of a place in Iowa but cant find it now. Please help.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Can get you pricing. Need to know punching for sure though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

here u go

http://www.fallline.com/store/Results.cfm?Cat_ID=9&secondary=23


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

looking at getting a pusher, do you think the rubber edge is the way to go? Will it peel snow up if it is packed??


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LHL Inc.;1177748 said:


> looking at getting a pusher, do you think the rubber edge is the way to go? Will it peel snow up if it is packed??


hard packed no


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1177751 said:


> hard packed no


Agreed,but even a steel edge pusher will only do so much. I like steel edged pushers as I feel they give a better finish in MOST situations.

As for replacement rubber, try one of the PS sponsors, pretty sure they are called plowrubber.com, i ordered a replacement for one of our Avalanche pushers and upgraded fro 1" to 1.5" rubber, they knew the spacing and punched the holes for us, we had it about 4 days, shipped UPS, nice to deal with. If you know the brand, they likely know the hole spacing.....

We only had to verify the first hole from the edge and the space between the first hole and the second, 2 mins and we had it ordered, I'd use them again in a minute.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

i just read another forum that said that pushers leave a 1/4 inch of snow, if so WTF?? is this true??


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LHL Inc.;1177795 said:


> i just read another forum that said that pushers leave a 1/4 inch of snow, if so WTF?? is this true??


some do.....these don"t

http://cst.clickstreamtv.net/mpi/cs...enceID=&emailCampaignID=&recipientID=&fileID=

http://www.arcticsnowandice.com/


----------

